# [APK] Pix-o-Reddit



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

Pix-o-Reddit is live in the market now, our way to browse pictures posted on Reddit using a clean and nice user interface.
Market link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.rasdroid.pixoreddit

Imgur screenshots:


http://imgur.com/Aqxx4


In home screen, scroll up&down to browse subreddits or swipe right&left to browse thumbnails.
Tap thumbnails to go to picture mode.
Tap subreddit title to go to subreddit mode and swipe right&left through subreddits panels.
Enter settings to enable or manage your favorite subreddits: more than 40 are available.
Support for animated gifs and imgur albums.
Permissions: Network communication and Hardware controls.
Storage: apk is 779kb, 1.05 mb when installed.
Let us know what you think.
Have fun!

Available subreddits:
1000words
AbandonedPorn
AdviceAnimals
AlbumArtPorn
Android
ArchiPorn
Aww
BattleStations
BotanicalPorn
CatPictures
Comics 
DestructionPorn
EarthPorn
ExplainedByGif
Fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu
FirePorn
Funny
FunnyAnimals
GeekPorn
Gif
Gifs
HousePorn
InfrastructurePorn
ITookAPicture
Lego
LightGraffiti
LolCats
MilitaryPorn
NaturePics
Photography
Pics
PictureChallenge
RageNovels
RageOps
Reddit.com
RoomPorn
SpacePorn
SpecArt
Trees
TrollingAnimals
UrbanExploration
Wallpaper
Wallpapers 
WindowShots
WoahDude


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice app man!

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


----------



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

"watson387 said:


> Nice app man!
> 
> Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


Thank you


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see it grow


----------

